

Show HN: Interactive lessons for SQL SELECT - redidas
http://www.readysetsql.com/

======
redidas
Hi HN

I told myself I'd submit this to get HN's feedback on this side project when I
finished it... but I kind of ran out of steam/passion to finish all the
lessons and promote the site.

The primary audience for this was going to be business analysts and other
semi-technical people that would get some value out of knowing how to write
report-style queries in SQL. So I was only going to focus on SQL SELECT
statements.

Once the app was "finished" and it came time to write the content, I had
several realizations:

    
    
      - Teaching is hard  
      - I should have wrote the content/lessons first  
      - The lesson viewer could have been done differently  
      - SQL lessons should really have an interesting database to go with it  
      - I had a lot more fun experimenting/rewriting the app than finishing it  
    

But I'm curious - was I heading in the right direction? Is it worth finishing
the content?

